# What's wrong with my transhipper, Linda Olson???



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

She should've got betta shipments last night, since the breeder I bought my betta from said he had it shipped out a few days ago. I can't get a hold of her. She has not answered my calls and has not replied to my emails. I can't even pay her because I don't even know her paypal account!! What the heck is going on?? The longer my betta stays in a bag...the more fatigue and stress he gets. Poor thing.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor baby! I hope everything get's sorted out soon!


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great news!!! I was finally able to contact Linda. My baby is on its way!!! Got any good names for him?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

chargers505 said:


> Great news!!! I was finally able to contact Linda. My baby is on its way!!! Got any good names for him?


ooo... hes gorgeous he reminds me of a ninja lol 
or a samurai lol


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ninja and venom is on top of the list.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad you heard from her! I'm still waiting for her to contact me too... I'm prob gonna switch transhippers cuz she always takes forever to go through her betta shipments. I understand its cuz she has a lot to do, but I don't like it.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

You have to consistently call her. I doubt she answers emails, as I'm sure she gets a lot of emails. I think she only ships on Mondays and Tuesdays, so you might want to get a hold of her before you have to wait another week to get your fish shipped.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Also, what type of betta did you buy? Got pics?


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Schorl like the mineral

http://www.gemandmineral.com/audreylynn/schorl2.jpg


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

What's that for, may i ask?


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> What's that for, may i ask?


Schorl is a common species of tourmaline, a mineral used for jewelry and accessories. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourmaline

"The most common species of tourmaline is *schorl*. It may account for 95% or more of all tourmaline in nature. The early history of the mineral schorl shows that the name "schorl" was in use prior to 1400 because a village known today as Zschorlau (in Saxony, Germany) was then named "Schorl" (or minor variants of this name). This village had a nearby tin mine where, in addition to cassiterite, black tourmaline was found. The first description of schorl with the name "schürl" and its occurrence (various tin mines in the Saxony Ore Mountains) was written by Johannes Mathesius (1504–1565) in 1562 under the title "Sarepta oder Bergpostill". Up to about 1600, additional names used in the German language were "Schurel", "Schörle", and "Schurl". Beginning in the 18th century, the name _Schörl_ was mainly used in the German-speaking area. In English, the names _shorl_ and _shirl_ were used in the 18th century. In the 19th century the names _common schorl_, _schörl_, _schorl_ and _iron tourmaline_ were used in the Anglo-Saxon area.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourmaline#cite_note-Ertl_2006-2 The word tourmaline has two etymologies, both from the Sinhalese word _turamali_, meaning "stone attracting ash" (a reference to its Pyroelectric properties) or according to other sources "mixed gemstones"."

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Beryl-Schorl-Feldspar-Group-290718.jpg

That's some schorl / tourmaline with some Feldspar and Beryl...it's what really reminded me of your betta's colors.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very very interesting


----------



## RainbowIsland (Jan 10, 2011)

Darn gorgeous fish you have there. I'm glad that everything was settled out. I think I might buy another Betta seeing how beautiful that one is. :-D


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! Yeah, I can't wait to have him in my home. I'm telling you, there's just so many beautiful bettas on aquabid...I completely drool when I go to that site. I will take pics of him when he's settled in my tank.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Great news!!! I was finally able to contact Linda. My baby is on its way!!! Got any good names for him?


 
You could name him Orville after Orville Gulley. Supposedly, he discovered marbles and was trying to create a black butterfly betta.


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh my, that is a VERY beautiful betta!

Maybe Onyx can be his name?


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dead on arrival. I am incredibly sad and devastated. When I took him out of the box and saw his body floating motionlessly...I kinda teared up. I don't know what to do. Poor guy, I was really looking forward to giving him a great home. :BIGweepy:


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, just thinking about it makes me really sad. I talked to Linda Olson, and we both agreed it was most likely weather that did him in. We've had frigid temperatures the last couple of nights around 15 degrees F. The post office must've left him out in the cold.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Ugh. The post office is so stupid. I wish he'd perked back up once he got warm... I've heard of that happening!

 So what happens in a situation like that? I've never done any purchasing like that... do you get a refund or credit toward another fish or anything, even though it wasn't the seller's fault?


----------



## CatherineMPLS (Oct 12, 2010)

Typically the policy is replacement if "dead on arrival" (DOA) ... nothing for "dying on arrival"

I had an issue with this seller (bettafishstore.com) My new betta arrived with dropsy symptoms... scales pineconed about 24-36hrs after arrival to my house. He died shortly after. 
Linda Olson was the transhipper and I had no issues with her, only the seller.


I haven't ordered a fish online since, and definately will not order any fish from outside the U.S. again.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry about your beautiful fish!!!! 

I, too, will only purchase from U.S. breeders.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I contacted the breeder about my situation. I also talked to Linda (my transhipper) and she said take a picture of the betta and make sure that the bag is unopen. The breeder will send a replacement betta. It sucks because it's not about replacing a fish or anything like that. It's because my poor 3 month old fish lost his life probably freezing to death. That's what I'm sad about the most. Linda said she will have a talk with her post office and see whats up with their crappy handling. Today is a sad day!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad they are willing to replace - and, yes, I KNOW it isn't so much abut losing "A" fish. 

Do you have to pay for shipping again?


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

The breeder is a really nice guy. He replied to my email and said he will replace my fish, no questions asked (even though it's really not even his fault). He said he does not have any similar bettas to the one I bought so he said that I can pick which ever one I liked that he has available. I've been eying this "black fire" he breeds, but I lost the auction to another bidder. So I asked if he has anymore black fire, and he said yes. He will ship out my new black fire next week. Man, what a nice guy. I want to give him a tip just for being a great and caring seller. In case you're wondering what the black fire looks like...this is the one I was eying on one of his auctions. I should be receiving a similar one soon. @Lion Mom- I'm pretty sure I'll have to pay for shipping again. I don't think Linda will ship it out for free?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW - he is a BEAUTY!!! 

No, I don't imagine she will, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I was really hesitant buying from AB from an overseas deal simply due to the logistics and the chance the poor fish would perish in transit. I bought one recently from Chard on AB and he advised he would hold shipping until the climate was better. I wholeheartedly agree and appreciate that because I don't want to torture the fish in that way.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Day after the loss of my fish, and I'm still feeling bummed out. I can't get the image of his floating dead body off my mind.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish being doa. Your replacement fish is beautiful!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

the first one was better
hmpk


----------



## petebetta (Feb 19, 2013)

yes Linda olson she never reply back she not my faver... my fish dealer send my fish to her couple time... in the pass, she doing a really bad job of reply back to customer and if you call her, she will tell you to e-mail her instead but whan you e-mail her, she don't reply back..... so i change transhipper now to julie tran..


----------



## stacysfish (May 5, 2013)

*Linda Olson*

She is not only rude and unorganized, unable to keep up with her simple task of shipping fish... but she is childish when caught with her pants down too. 

I strongly recommend anyone importing fish go with anyone else... even on the other side of the country. She has admitted to me today that she is overwhelmed with 51 customers this week. 

If you can't handle 51 customers, don't be a transhipper. YAY for common sense!

PS Says she didn't keep my fish... then admits they are tanked, eating and fine.


----------

